# FF/gps and outboard readings



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Never seen one for a small boat. Have seen them for large vessels
as the screen needs to be large for all the data to be displayed.
Price is not going to be compatible with a small boat budget.

http://www.globalsupplystore.com/marine-electronics/multifunction-displays.html

Going to offer an opinion based on past experience...
Don't like relying on an "all in one" machines, initial cost is one reason
and if one component goes bad replacing the entire unit is usually the only
option as repair costs are prohibitive. Easier, cheaper and more reliable
to have each component as a separate unit. I don't want to
be stuck without my gps or depthfinder or engine readouts
if a capacitor or lcd display ceases to function on the all-in-one.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a Garmin 740s I just hooked up to my F70 Yamaha. I purchased a cable that runs from the command link gauge bus bar to the NEMA 2000 port on the GPS. Works perfectly. Most of the Garmin units are able to do this. I have a PDF of the connections but I don't know how to post it.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just about all of the NMEA 2000 capable FF's will do this. Garmins, and Lowrance HDS can do it. Huminbirds can not just yet, they are coming out with a NMEA200 bridge and engine monitoring is one of the main reasons. You need to make sure your engine outputs NMEA2000.


----------



## treykramer (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help. The lowrance hds 7 or 8 gen 2 models look decent.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes the HDS gen2's are nice, I almost got an HDS8 but went with the Hummingbird 998 instead. This choice was purely based on the side scan capabilities of the HB over the Lowrance Structure Scan.


----------

